# Can I bring dog food into Cyprus?



## Jessls (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi,

From what I can see it's not permitted to bring meat into Cyprus. Does this mean I can't bring any dog food with me for my dog in my suitcase when we move over?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Jessls said:


> Hi,
> 
> From what I can see it's not permitted to bring meat into Cyprus. Does this mean I can't bring any dog food with me for my dog in my suitcase when we move over?




I have to ask, why would you want to bring dog meat in?
What happens when the cans you bring in run out?


----------



## Jessls (Jan 4, 2011)

I just want to bring a couple of pouches as our flight arrives late evening and I want to have enough until I can get to the pet shop.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Jessls said:


> I just want to bring a couple of pouches as our flight arrives late evening and I want to have enough until I can get to the pet shop.


Put them in your suitcase and you won't have any problems


----------



## Jessls (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks Veronica:clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Ahhh ok I had visions of you lugging a suitcase full of chum lol


----------

